# Help me with a Conference Talk I'm Planning! :)



## BlackCalvinist (Aug 12, 2010)

A few of you may remember....I've spoken on apologetics at a few small conferences here and there.

The last was in 2005.

So this Spring, talking with a pastor friend of mine (and my own pastor), I'm going to be resurrecting my talk from that conference....along with 3 more sessions and a Q&A session. 

Here's what I have for sessions so far:

Four Sessions (Maybe Five)
- An Apology for Apologetics
(Defines apologetics and the biblical command for it)

- Worldviews and Presuppositions: Unspoken Assumptions of Critics

- Prove It: Historical Evidences for the Bible (and how to use them - includes tactics that unbelievers use when discussing evidences)

- Objections Answered: The Real Offense - The Cross

- Your Questions Answered (Q&A Session - Bring Your Questions and Objections)

I'm thinking of adding a session on Bible Contradictions and Exegetical Errors and merging the 'Real Offense' (which is going to be a gospel presentation) and Q&A session into one. 

Session I (An Apology for Apologetics) is already done (it's the same session I did at the last conference I spoke at):
Theologically Correct dot Com Ministries - LIVE your theology. The Ministry of Kerry Gilliard.

Thoughts ? Suggestions ?

What's the 'best' way to introduce worldviews ? (I'm purposely asking this WITHOUT going back and listening to Ozzie's talk on the subject)

Oh, just so you know the level of folks I'll be initially talking to:

My friend's church is NOT reformed. They just finished a study using one of MacArthur's books on the essentials of the faith. Rather young in their thinking. The pastor isn't reformed, but he's no longer anti-reformed (he used to be...he and I have had a lot of arguments). And he wants to do well by his congregation and equip them rightly (he's starting to see more of WHY apologetics is necessary....or as he told our mutual play sister "I see why Kerry is necessary now.")

SO YEAH.  Help me prepare for late February.


----------



## Scott1 (Aug 12, 2010)

Sounds like an interesting situation God has given you.

You are limited by time talking about systematic topics to an audience that likely does not have an explicit systematic theology, but rather only a shallow, intermittent implicit one.

This may be too basic, but you might spend some time on a select few high profile "worldly views" to illustrate your first point. This would not differentiate reformed Christianity from broadly evangelical Christianity, but only from the prevalent humanism of our generation. You would only have time to even introduce the idea of reformed theology being systematic, affecting every aspect of life, etc.

For example,

You might illustrate "the world" (humanism) at least in our culture as having certain presuppositions to contrast with the Kingdom of God, e.g.

The world says get by getting, Scripture says get by giving
The world days more material things will make you happy, Scripture says obeying an invisible God will make you happy
The world says right now is most important, the Kingdom of God says eternity begins now and is more important
You could differentiate the assumptions by which most people live their lives, my happiness, linked to my material prosperity verses 
Obeying God and serving others because of Him, which is the only way to be happy

These are only some initial thoughts.

They will "bite" because people will be convicted of their own selfishness, as opposed to selflessness in relation to God.

Idolatry is a good illustration (God's creatures worship something He has created, rather than Him- and that is so offensive to Him).
The human heart is an idol factory.
The world assumes that human creativity, is in itself a source of goodness and truth, yet such is a basis for idolatry.


Random thoughts here- sounds like a fun challenge.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for your thoughts, Scott. You actually reminded about a sermon Voddie Baucham gave a while back on the topic of humanism and hedonism that would be a great 'addition' to this.

I've revised my sessions:
- An Apology for Apologetics (50 min)
(Defines apologetics and the biblical command for it)

- Worldviews and Presuppositions: Unspoken Assumptions of Critics (50 min)

- Prove It: Historical Evidences for the Bible (and how to use them - includes tactics that unbelievers use when discussing evidences) (50 min)


- Bible Contradictions and Confusing Exegesis (how cults, skeptics, atheists and others end up with weird conclusions about the bible...and how to answer)

- Objections Answered: The Real Offense - The Cross (30 min) and Your Questions Answered (Q&A Session - Bring Your Questions and Objections) (20 min)


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Aug 12, 2010)

additional thoughts ? Ideas ?


----------

